# Planning on a Computer Upgrade



## MadDogTen (Apr 12, 2012)

So, Last time I asked for Advise, the money I had planned fell through. This time, I have made sure to get $500 (So Far, Planning on earning at least another $600, Which will take another 2-4 Months) beforehand. It can be slow going as I current don't have a Real Job. In the best of months, I should be able to collect up about $250.

Currently have Earned toward the build-  $500

While there is still quite a bit of time before all the money is saved up, I would like to get an idea of the _Exact_ Amount of Money I should expect to be spending (As of now, I have it as about $1,200), plus your opinions on what I have picked so far, and other things I wonder about.

What the system is Mainly going to be used for (At least in the start) is Gaming. Though, I do want it to be able to be able to handle Running a Smaller Server for a few people from time to time on different games, plus be able to do what ever I might want to do as a Career. Plus whatever other hobby's I may pick up (Ex. Recording, Editing, Rendering Videos for Youtube). Plus, I'm also trying to future proof it a bit (Both so that it will last me a few years, plus so I can upgrade to Newer Technology's later on).

I would like to have the _Option_ to overclock it. While it may not be needed off the bat, its still nice to know that I can later on when/if its needed.

So, A few things I plan on using from my current build are-
Power Supply (If Possible, Though I'm not 100% Sure if it will work or not)
Hard Drive (I don't need a bigger one just yet. I'm planning on buying another sometime after this build)
Monitor (Like the Hard Drive, this is something planned for after. The one I have currently still works just fine)
Video Card (Got it December, so its still pretty new. Though, I do want your opinion on if it will work for what I need it too.)


What I currently have picked for the new build-
Intel Core i7-3770K - $350 (Seems like the best guess I have seen)  - Still waiting on more Reviews for this to be 100% sure, but so far it looks pretty good.
CORSAIR H100 - $110
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 - $175 (Little Iffy on this one, Still looking)
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) - $75
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 120GB - $120
IN WIN Dragon Rider Black 1.0 - $135

All that turns out to be about $965 without Tax and Shipping (Newegg is just a place I'm looking for the Base Price, As I get closer to having all the money, I will start looking around for the cheaper prices). Anything I should switch out/Other opinions on the build?



Another question I have is, Would it be a good idea for be to buy the SSD now? I mean, Would it improve the speeds of my current computer enough to be worth possibly missing out on price drops in the next few months before I buy the rest of the parts to get the rest of the speed out of it?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 12, 2012)

Power supply looks fine. 

You can get away with a cheaper cooler, since that Sandy Bridge is already cool to begin with, and Ivy promised even power consumption, unless you plan to overclock to the limits. You can also pick a cheaper motherboard, lots of good boards at about the 150-200 mark. Can't point you to a specific one though, I'm afraid. Case I don't really like, but that is personal preference. As for SSD, its still a maturing industry, so whatever you get right now will look bad within 6 months. Doesn't hurt to get one right now though, the speed boost will be very noticeable.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 12, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> Power supply looks fine.
> 
> You can get away with a cheaper cooler, since that Sandy Bridge is already cool to begin with, and Ivy promised even power consumption, unless you plan to overclock to the limits. You can also pick a cheaper motherboard, lots of good boards at about the 150-200 mark. Can't point you to a specific one though, I'm afraid. Case I don't really like, but that is personal preference. As for SSD, its still a maturing industry, so whatever you get right now will look bad within 6 months. Doesn't hurt to get one right now though, the speed boost will be very noticeable.


The Cooler I picked is for 2 Reasons- 1. Overclocking (While not to the limits, but a fair amount), and 2. I live in a pretty hot area (California), and my room can become an over in the summer, so I would rather play it on the safe side and make sure it doesn't get too hot. 

Though if its REALLY to much, I could go a step down.


I will still keep looking on everything else. The case was picked from someone recommendation on here to another person, but I'm always still looking. Honestly, I'm just trying to not go cheap with this build as I have done with my current one. Its breaking down in every direction.

I will keep looking round at motherboards. Though I really do like the look and 5 Year warranty of that one.

Edit- Switched the 'NZXT Switch 810' for the 'Antec Twelve Hundred V3'.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 13, 2012)

First, that video card is not quite powerful. But since you already have it what can it be done? Maybe get another one and SLI? Then you'd need something like a Corsair TX750 for PSU.
Then, early reports on Ivy Bridge suggest it's not a good overclocker and runs hotter that SB when OCed. This doesn't mean you can't hit 4.5 GHz, depends what you want out of it. Check for reviews when it will be launched.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 13, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> First, that video card is not quite powerful. But since you already have it what can it be done? Maybe get another one and SLI? Then you'd need something like a Corsair TX750 for PSU.
> Then, early reports on Ivy Bridge suggest it's not a good overclocker and runs hotter that SB when OCed. This doesn't mean you can't hit 4.5 GHz, depends what you want out of it. Check for reviews when it will be launched.


I did try to sale the video card after the fact, But I guess I want to much for it (I paid ~$210, Was asking for $170 [On Ebay]. If I tried again, what would be a good asking price/place?). If I did manage to sale it (or even decided to keep it and still buy a new one), what would be a good replacement? I mean, I could get the new GTX 680, but that itself could push the whole purchase back a couple more months.

4.5 GHz would actually be even better then what I was thinking. I mean, I wouldn't need to push it to the limit or anything, Only to as far as it doesn't get too hot with the cooler I picked. Will deff be looking at all the reviews.

Edit- Switched the 'ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77' for the 'ASRock Z77 Extreme6'. Still iffy about it, and will keep looking. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be glad to take them!


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

So, I was thinking about getting a SSD Drive, but decided to just wait. I was hesitant at first because my current Motherboard is only Sata II (and so I wouldn't get the full speed out of it), but was still considering it. However, I'v read that my Motherboard has issues even running with Sata II, and only does Sata I speeds.

Ok, About the Ram, Would it be better to get this: SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600... and overclock it too to "1.6v vdimm: 9-10-10-28 1T DDR3 2133 4.8ghz" as said here, or to just stick with what I currently have picked (or any others I should look at)?


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 16, 2012)

Those Samsung rams are quite the overclocker.  
Check this link out --> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/S...V-3V4G3/7.html

That 560 of yours is good, but I suggest getting something along the lines like a 79xx series if you want to future proof a bit longer.  The 7950 I have is runs quite cool too.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Those Samsung rams are quite the overclocker.
> Check this link out --> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/S...V-3V4G3/7.html
> 
> That 560 of yours is good, but I suggest getting something along the lines like a 79xx series if you want to future proof a bit longer.  The 7950 I have is runs quite cool too.


The link you gave is broken. 

I'm planning the Upgrade the Video Card at a later time (after this build, want to get the huge part of it down), I will look into the 79xx Series at a possible option.


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 16, 2012)

MadDogTen said:


> The link you gave is broken.
> 
> I'm planning the Upgrade the Video Card at a later time (after this build, want to get the huge part of it down), I will look into the 79xx Series at a possible option.



Oh here it is -->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320

If you are looking for a 79xx pm me.  I'm about to sell one.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

IMO nothing in your computer is worth reusing except maybe the GPU. GTX 560 SLI will be enough for you IMO, but a used 6950 with unlocked shaders is probably better bang per buck. Still it would be a hassle for little gain to sell your card and find 2 6950s like that etc etc, so I'll suggest just getting another GTX 560 (and ofc you can build you rig with the money you have and buy the GTX 560 a little bit later on).

What are you using your computer for? I think it would be a waste to buy what you proposed. Also, how much Hard Drive space do you need? I'd suggest either buying a new HDD or just a big SSD (120GB) and leave your current HDD in your computer to leave it fully functional. idk where you are in CA but there are 2 MicroCenters, if you are close to any of them, you can jump on their great deals. They might even get better once Ivy comes out too.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> Oh here it is -->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320
> 
> If you are looking for a 79xx pm me.  I'm about to sell one.


Oh, ya, that's the thread I linked above which Is why I was asking about it. 

Currently, The 79xx is out of my price range (I really need a new CPU/Motherboard/Ram, So all the money I have has to go toward that.). Thanks though!



n-ster said:


> IMO nothing in your computer is worth reusing except maybe the GPU. GTX 560 SLI will be enough for you IMO, but a used 6950 with unlocked shaders is probably better bang per buck. Still it would be a hassle for little gain to sell your card and find 2 6950s like that etc etc, so I'll suggest just getting another GTX 560 (and ofc you can build you rig with the money you have and buy the GTX 560 a little bit later on).
> 
> What are you using your computer for? I think it would be a waste to buy what you proposed. Also, how much Hard Drive space do you need? I'd suggest either buying a new HDD or just a big SSD (120GB) and leave your current HDD in your computer to leave it fully functional. idk where you are in CA but there are 2 MicroCenters, if you are close to any of them, you can jump on their great deals. They might even get better once Ivy comes out too.
> 
> ...


What the system would Mainly be used for (At least in the start) is Gaming. Though, I do want it to be able to be able to handle Running a Smaller Server for a few people from time to time on different games, plus be able to do what ever I might want to do as a Career (Ex. Coding a Game). Plus whatever other hobby's I may pick up (Ex. Recording, Editing, Rendering Videos for Youtube). Plus, I'm also trying to future proof it a bit.

As for the Video Cards, upgrading it is planned, though I don't have a 'Great' Monitor or anything (18.5", But it works for me), and it seems that at least in the beginning, the GTX 560 should do just what I need.

I'v never heard about MicroCenters, so I will deff look into that place.

I'm waiting for the Ivy Bridge to come out so I can read all the reviews until I make a decision on which Processor I get. If it turns out to not be what I am expected, I will come back to look at your option (Though, I wouldn't settle for less then the 2600K).

I'm planning on using my Current Hard Drive until sometime _after_ this build when I have more money saved up to upgrade it. With this build, The I'm acting like the SSD is a essential component that I absolutely need for it (Planning on getting a 120 GB one). I'm tired of always going short with something in a build, so this time I'm not.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

Sadly the 2600Ks seem to be sold out in Cali, but 2500K is still a good deal.

http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Capture054.png

*CPU -* 2500K - 180$ 
*Mobo -* Z68 P8Z68-M PRO 75$ 
*RAM -* 2 x 4GB Samsung 30nm UDIMM 47$ 
*HSF -* CM 212+ 30$ - 10$ MIR 

Total from MicroCenter = 332$ + tax = *359$* -10$MIR

That leaves a lot of room for the rest and you could buy all of the above now and use it.

*SSD -* If you really want one, the Samsung 830 128GB for ~170$ as it has great performance and reliability
*HDD -* If you have a spare that you can plug into your current PC (ie: old 80GB HDD from laptop), you can just use your 320GB, else, a nice 500GB Caviar Blue is 75$, 1TB is 100$.
*Case-* Too much $$. I understand it gets hot in your room, but if you don't OC too much, a <100$ case will do just as good.
*GPU -* While the GTX 560 like yours is 170$ at Newegg, I'm sure you could get a used one for a good bit less (125$~140$)
*PSU -* I like the XFX 750W for 99$ or if you want modular the TX 750M V2 for 114$ (both amazon)
*Monitor -* a 21.5~23" 1080p is what you want. Perhaps an e-ips. the prices range from 150~200$ mostly

Sorry was in the middle of an edit of my post when you posted lol. The only thing the 2600K has that the 2500K doesn't is HyperThreading, which doesn't seem to benefit you much. IvyBridge is not going to be that much better than SB sadly, but it is wise to wait until it come out anyways, if you are comfortable buying used, you could score a nice combo for cheap.

Even if you buy a 1TB HDD, a new GTX 560, an SSD, an e-ips monitor etc, the total price comes to something under 1200$. IMO you are better off with my suggestion. Now if you can score a GTX 560 at 130$ used, buy a 500GB HDD and a 140$ monitor and 100$ case, 100$ PSU, your total comes under 900$, or if you choose an SSD instead, under 1000$. You can already afford the MicroCenter combo (CPU+mobo+RAM) + case + PSU. Then next purchase would be GPU + monitor and then finally the SSD and/or HDD


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Sadly the 2600Ks seem to be sold out in Cali, but 2500K is still a good deal.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120416/Capture054.png
> 
> ...


I really want to wait for the Ivy Bridge reviews before making any final decisions, though I will keep that build in mind. I mean, It would be a good build I could get _right now_.

The HyperThreading was more of the "Future Proofing" part of it. I mean, I like having options open. It seems better to have it and disable it then to not have it at all.

All this Build is about right now really is Future Proofing the CPU/Motherboard/Ram/Case/SSD, So they can last me a while before upgrading again, Plus, use newer technology's.

This is only meant to be "Stage 1", which is upgrading what I said. "Stage 2", Which would be ~6 Months after this one, Is meant to be Future Proofing the Hard Drive (If I think I need it)/Video Card/Monitor.

Things that I was looking for in the Motherboard I was getting was at least USB 3.0 (Which the one you said has) and PCI Express 3.0 (Which it doesn't) so I have the option of using both of those later. Namely the 'PCI Express 3.0' for the Video Card in "Stage 2" (Was looking at something like the GTX 680).


I should have been more clear with those plans in the first post (Will fix it in the Morning). I mean, your still free to recommend to me otherwise, that's just my current thought process.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

Hyper-Threading is useless for you, seriously, forget about it. Even if in the future it becomes something you can use because you decided to do something or another, it probably won't have much of an impact. The 2600K is way too expensive unless you use HT often and it helps a lot. This is not your case. Paying 50% more for a CPU that can have a 10~30% performance increase on applications you don't use and that there is only a small chance you will perhaps in the future is pointless. Especially since you could easily upgrade the CPU when the time comes that you need it without much of a loss.

Remember that you can't futureproof too much, else it'll just be a huge waste, ofc not enough and it'll be a waste too.

PCI-E 3.0, for now, doesn't do much. Of course this will change eventually, but whether or not you should invest in it now depends on how long you intend to keep the CPU+mobo, and how long you intend to keep the GPU. If you are expecting to keep both for 2~3 years, then don't invest in it. If you intend to keep the GPU for 1.5~2 years but the CPU/mobo for 3~4 then it would be interesting. You also have to see the prices. If the 3570K+Z77 combo isn't too much more expensive, go for it, if it's 50% more, it's probably best not to go there.

I can't really tell you what is best for you and ask you specifics until Ivy comes out, but one thing for sure is that you DON'T want to invest in HT. Knowing that you upgraded your GPU recently, I can say that Ivy Bridge will still be a great option, especially if similar deals pop up at Microcenter.

btw, the whole point of my post was to give you an idea of how much it can cost. Ivy Bridge should add 100~150$ to all that if rumors are true, so keep that in mind.


I was actually thinking of doing in stages as well. First stage would be CPU/HSF+Mobo+RAM and with what you have left either the case for easy migration or monitor for better quality gaming (probably monitor is best). After that, Case+GPU+PSU to upgrade that gaming performance and finally the HDD/SSD for last unless you do lots of transfers.

sorry for walls of texts and if I misunderstood anything, I'm really tired lmao


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2012)

You said your concerned about heat, but you want to wait for IB. I'd like you to take a look at these screenshots comparing the heat of a IB i5 3570 to my 2600k at the same OC/voltage-












the IB cpu was cooled by a Prolimatech Armageddon, my 2600k by a Corsair H60. The IB had ALOT better heatsink than my H60, yet my 2600k was 20'c cooler running.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

Do we know for sure this will happen with the retail chips though?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2012)

that was with a retail E1 chip according to LagunaX

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164099


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd rather wait until the chip is being sold before making a decision on that, as bad batches etc can happen


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath n-ster, here's another review showing the same results- 

http://forums.aria.co.uk/showthread...CPU-Semi-Stable-Testing-*Preview*-56K-WARNING


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeaa I saw that too, I still prefer being optimistic 

still, I'm going SB-E most probably because of the disappointment


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Yeaa I saw that too, I still prefer being optimistic
> 
> still, I'm going SB-E most probably because of the disappointment



I can respect that. We never fully know until there are wide spread reviews available. But early results aren't looking good heat wise.

I'm probably going to stay with this 2600k for quiet some time. I've had it as high as 48 on the multi, and it'll do 4.6 on 1.3 volts while staying in the low 60'c range(as shown in the SS), so this thing has plenty of power to last me a few years. Heck, I just replaced my Q9650 last Nov. I had that for 3 years, and honestly, it would still be enough CPU for me. But this 2600k is nice when it comes to crunching(I hit the daily top 20 for team TPU every now and then)


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea that's why I showed him an SB build from MC as that's crazy bang/$ lol


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Hyper-Threading is useless for you, seriously, forget about it. Even if in the future it becomes something you can use because you decided to do something or another, it probably won't have much of an impact. The 2600K is way too expensive unless you use HT often and it helps a lot. This is not your case. Paying 50% more for a CPU that can have a 10~30% performance increase on applications you don't use and that there is only a small chance you will perhaps in the future is pointless. Especially since you could easily upgrade the CPU when the time comes that you need it without much of a loss.
> 
> Remember that you can't futureproof too much, else it'll just be a huge waste, ofc not enough and it'll be a waste too.
> 
> ...


Ok, Well, I honestly haven't looked into Hyper-Threading all that much other then the basic's, so I was unsure of any of the exacts. So I will just forget about that then.

The Video Card I have now I'm planning on upgrading later this year or early next year (I really should have done more research before buying it), Which is why I'm going for PCI-E 3.0. 

That's pretty much what I'm expecting it to cost. I mean, I know it's not going to be cheap. However, like you said, its all rumors right now. I'm not setting my mind 100% toward it until its out and I can read tons of reviews.

The Case would have to be in the first Stage for me, as my Current one is breaking down part by part, and I don't really think I would want to wait on the SSD if it really gives that much of a Speed Boost itself. Move the Monitor and Hard Drive to Stage 2 and its all good then.


BarbaricSoul said:


> You said your concerned about heat, but you want to wait for IB. I'd like you to take a look at these screenshots comparing the heat of a IB i5 3570 to my 2600k at the same OC/voltage-
> 
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/BetterPrime30min.png
> 
> ...


Ya, I'v seen that. Hopefully we get better results once they are out and the reviews start flowing.



n-ster said:


> Yea that's why I showed him an SB build from MC as that's crazy bang/$ lol


Yep, and that's exactly where I'm going to be looking if the Reviews turn out to not be in my favor.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

you should really check if MicroCenter is near you btw, if it isn't near enough to drive, this changes things

SSD doesn't do THAT much. It does absolutely nothing for gaming except load times TBH. It will also give time for SSDs to drop even further in price.

so swap monitor and case from what I said and it works perfectly


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> you should really check if MicroCenter is near you btw, if it isn't near enough to drive, this changes things
> 
> SSD doesn't do THAT much. It does absolutely nothing for gaming except load times TBH. It will also give time for SSDs to drop even further in price.
> 
> so swap monitor and case from what I said and it works perfectly


Oh, I was thinking MicroCenter was place that Ships them. I'v checked now, and sadly none of them are close to me.

With the SSD, I'm thinking more for Overall Load times (OS, Applications, etc), and less about gaming. I just want everything to be snappy like I would get with an SSD. Though, I do know what you mean about the price on them dropping, Though if it does what I'v been reading, it may be worth the money.


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2012)

*Case:* I bought a NZXT Phantom that while I don't actually have anything in it yet, I'm quite impressed with. I managed to nab it when it was on sale ($100-ish?)

*HDD/SSD:* Hard drive prices are still pretty high from the Thailand flooding. If your 320GB drive is still doing you fine, I'd keep it. I'm using two Barracuda 7200.10 250 GB drives in raid and they're still holding their own. If budget is bigger issue, I wouldn't worry about that right now.

*Motherboard:* You mentioned wanting PCIe 3.0. Keep in mind that the motherboard is "PCIe 3.0 Ready", but Sandy Bridge doesn't support it. You'll need to drop in an Ivy Bridge processor (or, according to Google, a Sandy Bridge E) to enable it. It might not be too long of a wait for Ivy. If you're still saving up, you'll probably see it hit by the time you buy. In a nutshell, PCIe 3.0 just improves things like OpenCL. The actual bandwidth increase does bumpkis since PCIe 2.0 isn't stressed for bandwidth.

*GPU:* In addition to the above, your GTX 560 doesn't support PCIe 3.0. It's still going to be a decent card for games, but you're not going to be maxing out every setting you can find. My 4870/4850 combo is still doing pretty well for me. Again, if budget is a concern

*Cooling:* Watercooling is fine and dandy, but it's not like your proc won't run on the stock cooler. It's easy enough to stick with stock and swap it out with watercooling later.

I'm looking at buying an Ivy Bridge when it hits (unless AMD can pull something out of their hat) and I just going for CPU and motherboard. Everything else can be swapped over and upgraded later (except my Xiggy S1283, sadly).


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

MadDogTen said:


> Oh, I was thinking MicroCenter was place that Ships them. I'v checked now, and sadly none of them are close to me.
> 
> With the SSD, I'm thinking more for Overall Load times (OS, Applications, etc), and less about gaming. I just want everything to be snappy like I would get with an SSD. Though, I do know what you mean about the price on them dropping, Though if it does what I'v been reading, it may be worth the money.



it's in-store specials  you sure you can drive to one of them? there are 2 in cali


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> it's in-store specials  you sure you can drive to one of them? there are 2 in cali


I mean, I _could_ drive to 1 of them, but its still a 50 Mile drive 1 way. So I guess it really depends on how much I would be saving there compared to somewhere such as TigerDirect or Newegg, adding on ~$20 for the Gas it would take to drive there and back.

Too bad there selection on Z77 Motherboards is still small. Though I am really liking there prices on a lot of things.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 16, 2012)

it'll save you prob in the ~100$ range


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 17, 2012)

n-ster said:


> it'll save you prob in the ~100$ range


That's exactly what I was thinking.

I will keep that site and the build you gave in the back of my mind, But I still want to wait for the Ivy Bridge reviews before I make any decisions.


----------



## nleksan (Apr 17, 2012)

I would add, having skimmed the thread (and being in a similar spot as yourself), that it is often not a bad idea to build as you go. Obviously you need the core components right away, but you can always upgrade your PSU, add/upgrade RAM/HDDs/SSDs/GPUs/cooling/etc. 
I think that if you are wanting to have some degree of future-proofing in your PC but want it NOW, going with a Z77 Board (Asus P8Z77-WS and EVGA Z77 FTW are super nice), a Sandy-Bridge CPU (i5 2500K or i7 2600K), grab a Corsair ForceGT 3 120GB SSD from the Egg for right about $1/GB, skip the H100 and save money now to do a real loop later, and get a case that supports the most water cooling equipment possible and has the biggest amount of cable management space. Spend some money swapping out all the fans for high-CFM fans (140mm if possible), and get the airflow perfect. 
Sure, you can grab a 1-1.5TB WD CavBlk/RE4 HDD for $130-160 but I would wait a bit if your current drive works, spend it instead on the SSD as it will make more difference. 
Oh, and get some great RAM.. It can make or break an otherwise amazing SB system, it would appear...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 17, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I would add, having skimmed the thread (and being in a similar spot as yourself), that it is often not a bad idea to build as you go. Obviously you need the core components right away, but you can always upgrade your PSU, add/upgrade RAM/HDDs/SSDs/GPUs/cooling/etc.
> I think that if you are wanting to have some degree of future-proofing in your PC but want it NOW, going with a Z77 Board (Asus P8Z77-WS and EVGA Z77 FTW are super nice), a Sandy-Bridge CPU (i5 2500K or i7 2600K), grab a Corsair ForceGT 3 120GB SSD from the Egg for right about $1/GB, skip the H100 and save money now to do a real loop later, and get a case that supports the most water cooling equipment possible and has the biggest amount of cable management space. Spend some money swapping out all the fans for high-CFM fans (140mm if possible), and get the airflow perfect.
> Sure, you can grab a 1-1.5TB WD CavBlk/RE4 HDD for $130-160 but I would wait a bit if your current drive works, spend it instead on the SSD as it will make more difference.
> Oh, and get some great RAM.. It can make or break an otherwise amazing SB system, it would appear...



I pretty much disagree with most of this advice. I think if you buy Z77, might as well buy IB. The Corsair is agood, but I prefer the reliability that Samsung and Intel and Crucial have to offer. Doing a real loop is quite a hassle and will break the bank, even in 6 months stc, he doesn't have the luxury to spend that much. High-CFM fans are a huge waste of money if you are going for bang/buck, as they usually are ~15$ ea. Great RAM makes barely any difference, even on SB. Anything over 1866 cl9 is a waste really. cheap 47$ 8GB kits will perform even better than the 1866 cl9 at a low price anyways. IIRC the board you mentioned in you post are very expensive and probably not worth it. Considering that it has been said the HDD is the last thing to upgrade, he doesn't have to worry about prices for now anyways.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 17, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I would add, having skimmed the thread (and being in a similar spot as yourself), that it is often not a bad idea to build as you go. Obviously you need the core components right away, but you can always upgrade your PSU, add/upgrade RAM/HDDs/SSDs/GPUs/cooling/etc.
> I think that if you are wanting to have some degree of future-proofing in your PC but want it NOW, going with a Z77 Board (Asus P8Z77-WS and EVGA Z77 FTW are super nice), a Sandy-Bridge CPU (i5 2500K or i7 2600K), grab a Corsair ForceGT 3 120GB SSD from the Egg for right about $1/GB, skip the H100 and save money now to do a real loop later, and get a case that supports the most water cooling equipment possible and has the biggest amount of cable management space. Spend some money swapping out all the fans for high-CFM fans (140mm if possible), and get the airflow perfect.
> Sure, you can grab a 1-1.5TB WD CavBlk/RE4 HDD for $130-160 but I would wait a bit if your current drive works, spend it instead on the SSD as it will make more difference.
> Oh, and get some great RAM.. It can make or break an otherwise amazing SB system, it would appear...


I was thinking about waiting on the Cooler, but have found a lot of people think its a bad idea to let the stock cooler anywhere near the CPU. Also, I'm not that interested in a Real Water Cooling Loop, Both because of the costs, and from what I'v heard, High Maintenance. I picked the H100 people from the looks of it, its mostly a 1 time set up and forget about it type of thing, plus works great. Extra Fan/New Fans (If needed) can be in Stage 2.

Though, Now that I think about it, I'm unsure if the case I picked can fit the 240mm Radiator that comes with the H100. Don't know how I forgot to check for this case.



n-ster said:


> I pretty much disagree with most of this advice. I think if you buy Z77, might as well buy IB. The Corsair is agood, but I prefer the reliability that Samsung and Intel and Crucial have to offer. Doing a real loop is quite a hassle and will break the bank, even in 6 months stc, he doesn't have the luxury to spend that much. High-CFM fans are a huge waste of money if you are going for bang/buck, as they usually are ~15$ ea. Great RAM makes barely any difference, even on SB. Anything over 1866 cl9 is a waste really. cheap 47$ 8GB kits will perform even better than the 1866 cl9 at a low price anyways. IIRC the board you mentioned in you post are very expensive and probably not worth it. Considering that it has been said the HDD is the last thing to upgrade, he doesn't have to worry about prices for now anyways.


Pretty much exactly what I was thinking. I mean, The only point for me to get a Z77 Board is for the PCI-E 3.0, which needs Ivy Bridge to work anyways. If I don't end up getting an Ivy Bridge, I wont be getting a Z77.

Edit- Switched the 'Antec Twelve Hundred V3' for the 'IN WIN Dragon Rider Black 1.0'.
Switched the 'OCZ Agility 3 120GB' for the 'Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 120GB'.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 26, 2012)

So, now that I'v been reading more reviews, Ivy Bridge seems to be as I expected, and what I would "want" to get, however, It doesn't seem like I will be able to get another $400 for that in a reasonable amount of time, and my current computer is having more problems by the day.

So, Everyone was saying the i5-2500k would do really great for me, and I found a fairly good Deal at Tiger Direct for one: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2406873&sku=B69-1406
How does that look to everyone else?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't like the board, and I hate the case and PSU is a paperweight

I'd still do the trip to MC if I were you.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 26, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I don't like the board, and I hate the case and PSU is a paperweight
> 
> I'd still do the trip to MC if I were you.


What exactly is wrong with the board? I actually like the case, I mean, its not one I would buy if I was picking, but it work work just fine for me, and I would use the current PSU I have for it.


I mean, I could do what n-ster suggested, but with it I wouldn't (It would still be planned for later) be able to get the 1TB Hard Drive with it too (or an SSD for that matter). Everything he said + the Case would be all I could get currently.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 26, 2012)

I think going for the 2500K at this point is the right idea.  But I don't like that bundle deal.

The PSU is a complete unknown, the ram is 1333, etc.


----------



## MadDogTen (Apr 26, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I think going for the 2500K at this point is the right idea.  But I don't like that bundle deal.
> 
> The PSU is a complete unknown, the ram is 1333, etc.


Ya, Ok then. I'll look over Microcenter with what you'v said n-ster.


So, Here is what I'm looking at so far-
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365792 (Prob will wait a bit on this though)
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0358074
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364226
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365240


----------



## PopcornMachine (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty good stuff, but if you're getting the 2500K you should get a P67 or Z68 motherboard.

You won't be able to overclock on the H67.  If that's not important to you, then you can step down to a 2400 or 2300.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry, busy at work, I'll be able to help you a bit more tonight


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2012)

H100 is way overkill. Maybe H60, but even then, the Hyper 212+ should be much more than enough IMO. I'd change the board for Z68, perhaps avoid mATX, case wise, I'd rather take a NZXT Phantom or Phantom 410 if you wanna spend that much.


----------



## MadDogTen (May 3, 2012)

n-ster said:


> H100 is way overkill. Maybe H60, but even then, the Hyper 212+ should be much more than enough IMO. I'd change the board for Z68, perhaps avoid mATX, case wise, I'd rather take a NZXT Phantom or Phantom 410 if you wanna spend that much.


Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.


So, for the motherboard, I figure ASUS P8Z68-V LX LGA 1155 Z68 ATX would do, correct?

Also, Both the Cases you linked are out of stock at the Microcenter near me. 

I think I would just wait on getting a Cooler for now, and use the Stock. I mean, it should work fine for a couple of months until I get a newer one.


So, here is everything I would start off with:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371775
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364226
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365240

Which would come out to $409.42

How does that look then?


----------



## Darkleoco (May 3, 2012)

MadDogTen said:


> Sorry for taking so long to get back to you.
> 
> 
> So, for the motherboard, I figure ASUS P8Z68-V LX LGA 1155 Z68 ATX would do, correct?
> ...



That looks like a decent starting point though I would look for some decent Corsair/Kingston/G. Skill memory at 1600 rather than what you have at 1333. And as everyone has sad your cooling is way overkill even if it does get hot in my opinion just go with a nice air cooler. I have my 2600K OC'ed to 4.4 and even on air it is still not breaking 55 C during heavy gaming and thats at the ridiculous voltage of 1.39v that my shitty clocker needs


----------



## MadDogTen (May 3, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> That looks like a decent starting point though I would look for some decent Corsair/Kingston/G. Skill memory at 1600 rather than what you have at 1333. And as everyone has sad your cooling is way overkill even if it does get hot in my opinion just go with a nice air cooler. I have my 2600K OC'ed to 4.4 and even on air it is still not breaking 55 C during heavy gaming and thats at the ridiculous voltage of 1.39v that my shitty clocker needs


Turns out they are out of that Ram anyways. I think I have another one picked out:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382101

I will rethink the cooling. Though, I want to be sure that it can handle it when I room gets pretty hot.

As for the case, I think I will look for something a bit cheaper that still works.


Edit-
Found 2 Cases that could work, Which one do you all think is better?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0283272
or
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308296


----------



## Darkleoco (May 3, 2012)

The Ram looks good and as for the case I would go with the Storm Scout, I have my own Coolermaster case and could not be happier with it.


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

Ok, So here is the new list of everything I have picked-

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371775
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382101
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0308296

Which brings it to a total of $371.69. 

Right now, lower the better, as I have loaned a bit of the money out, but I should be able to get anything $410 (Total) or less right now. I'm planning on getting an SSD + Cooler after I Graduate (End of this month), which should get me an extra $100 from spend in gifts and whatnot (Plus I will have all the Loaned Money back by then), so I should be all set for everything.

Will just be happy to be able to Multitask without everything Freezing when opening the browser after getting this first batch.



Anything else need to be changed? I want to a few people give me the Thumbs up before buying anything as to not get anything wrong and regret it later.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 4, 2012)

Looks good to me and you will be able to do quite a bit more than just multitask without freezing lol


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Looks good to me and you will be able to do quite a bit more than just multitask without freezing lol


Hey, Don't start with this Wizardry here. This Multitasking without Freezing thing is crazy enough, more isn't possible.  

I'm not exactly sure what happened with my current build, It seems like going to a Quad Core actually made things _worse_. But whatever, My mind will actually be blown after I get this new stuff. Hopefully it combined with my Newish video card will actually be able to play something like Far Cry 2 (or any other game for that matter, like Just Cause 2 or Crysis) with something Higher then the lowest settings with still alright frame-rate. That....Is where they will be cleaning my brain off the walls for months to come.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

nono def get http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720 as RAM. Those are the ones known to OC well

For the mobo either that Asus you just linked or http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384988 seems good.

but now that I've seen the i5 3570K, you could go that route as well and just get a good cooler or something. It's an option I would consider at the very least, do your hw and compare the prices and deals etc

but RAM def the samsung 1600. As for the case, not sure lmao... Maybe the Corsair 400R? Tempest 410? idk if they are any good, but they are probably worth checking it out


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> nono def get http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720 as RAM. Those are the ones known to OC well
> 
> For the mobo either that Asus you just linked or http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384988 seems good.
> 
> ...


The Ram was out of stock, which is why I changed it. Is there anything else you would pick other then that?

The processor is also Out of Stock, though I do like it.

I like the NZXT Crafted Series Tempest 410 actually, will get that one instead.

As for the Motherboard, I will stick with the one I picked as long as it works for OC'ing.


I mean, I wouldn't mind waiting for the others to come in stock, but who knows how long they will be out.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

ohhh, then just get the ram from newegg no big deal


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> ohhh, then just get the ram from newegg no big deal


Oh, ya, I guess that would work. It has free shipping so it would turn out to be about the same price ether way.

Edit: Actually, Newegg is out of stock too. lol

Fry's is also out of it.....and so is TigerDirect.  I'm out of places to check that I know, Seems as if everyone likes that ram.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

lmao o.o


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> lmao o.o


Your telling me. I think this is a sign that I shouldn't get this ram....lol


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

or the RAM is so good it's just OOS everywhere lmao


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> or the RAM is so good it's just OOS everywhere lmao


Ya, Really sucks. I am literally this close to buying everything, and that's out of stock everywhere.

Well, what kind of ram should I get since I can't get that one anymore? God knows next time it will be in stock.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

Simple and cheap 1600 cl9 or lower will do


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Simple and cheap 1600 cl9 or lower will do


So basically what I picked before:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382101

Would work just fine for me?


So this build then:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384988
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382101
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0378057


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

yea, but get someone else's opinion too, not just mine


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yea, but get someone else's opinion too, not just mine


I am, wanting to see what at least 1 more person says. I have you and Darkleoco saying what I have there is fine.


Anyone see anything wrong with this build? or is it fine?
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0384988
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0354589
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382101
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0378057

Would come out to $387.86.


Edit- I'm am confused about 1 thing on the Microcenter site though, It says the Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 Z68 costs $124.99, yet in the cart its $74.99.


----------



## n-ster (May 4, 2012)

yea it's the bundle deal, take 40 or 50$ off


----------



## MadDogTen (May 4, 2012)

n-ster said:


> yea it's the bundle deal, take 40 or 50$ off


Oh, ok. I didn't see anything saying that on the page, but who am I to question not having to pay extra money? lol


So anyone else see anything wrong? If not, then I may just get that build today.


----------



## MadDogTen (May 5, 2012)

Ok, So, Without waiting for the Confirmation Email, I drove all the way down to the store. It turned out that they were out of both the case and the ram (Why the site said it was in stock, I have no idea).

However, they did just get a shipment of i5-3570k's in, so I decided to go with it, as it was only a small price jump. For the motherboard, Because I was getting a Ivy Bridge, decided to change it to a Z77, and got the Asrock Z77 Pro3. The Ram I ended up getting with Kingston 8GB DDR3 - 1333 CL9. As for the case, I got the Antec25.

Now it is all installed and running Great. Though, My GTX 560 seems to be having some kind of problem (Screen Randomly has been going Pink and Distorted, where I still kinda see whats behind it, but cannot do anything). May have to send it in for a replacement.


----------



## Aquinus (May 5, 2012)

MadDogTen said:


> However, they did just get a shipment of i5-3570k's in, so I decided to go with it, as it was only a small price jump. For the motherboard, Because I was getting a Ivy Bridge, decided to change it to a Z77, and got the Asrock Z77 Pro3. The Ram I ended up getting with Kingston 8GB DDR3 - 1333 CL9. As for the case, I got the Antec25.



If you can still change your order I would recommend 1600 memory instead. This isn't SB, IVB runs 1600 natively, like SB-E. You will lose performance between 1333 and 1600, even on SB.


----------



## techtard (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase! As Aquinus said, maybe buy some faster RAM. 
I just upgraded to z77 as well, and am rocking some 1866 ddr3. Shop around and look for a good deal on ddr3 1600 or better. 
RAM is pretty cheap these days.


----------



## n-ster (May 5, 2012)

Assuming you already opened the RAM etc etc, just try to OC it to 1600 cl9 T1, if it works, awesome, if not, oh well

you might want to buy a cooler off newegg or something now. Look at reviews that specifically test coolers on the IB chips and get a good one.


----------



## MadDogTen (Jun 3, 2012)

n-ster said:


> Assuming you already opened the RAM etc etc, just try to OC it to 1600 cl9 T1, if it works, awesome, if not, oh well
> 
> you might want to buy a cooler off newegg or something now. Look at reviews that specifically test coolers on the IB chips and get a good one.


I thought I posted this a while back when I did it, but I guess I didn't/forgot.

I did as you said and Increased it to 1600 (Basically only changing the 1 setting from 1333 to 1600, which as far as I could tell everything else was as you said). As it seems to have been running smoothly since then.

Here is a current CPU-Z Report: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2392399




Now for another reason why I'm posting, is that I have now saved up ~$200, and feel that its about time I get an SSD.

What I was looking at getting was this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T3GPXE/?tag=tec06d-20

Which is exactly $139.99 for it to be shipped (No Tax + Free Shipping). I'm just curious if it will do what I need, which is basically make everything snappy (As in, Fast Windows/Program Loading).

When I get it, I would basically do I fresh windows install and follow the steps outlined here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1156654/seans-windows-7-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Thanks in advance for reading this, and helping me.


Edit- Was just looking around a bit more, and This: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006I38EJ2/?tag=tec06d-20 could also work for me, and is a bit cheaper. Still looking around at reviews.


----------



## nleksan (Jun 3, 2012)

Speaking of memory, I have a G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 quad-channel kit on the way, and it was very well reviewed here! Newegg has a similar kit on sale right now for under $100...


----------

